# Runny stool



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm worried about my Tango. Her energy levels are fine, her appetite is fine, she is taking in normal amounts of water. Yesterday everything was great - no issues at all, and everything was normal when she went potty.

Today, she had 4 accidents in the house (NOT like her) and her stool was very, very runny. Things seemed to get worse through the day. The last mess also had some other substance that changed the texture, almost like trying to scoop up a raw egg off the floor. Also smelled HORRIBLE and there was blood in the stool.

I'm obviously taking her to the vet first thing in the morning.

But in the meantime, I'm trying to figure out what could be causing this. The ONLY thing we have done differently - she used to eat twice a day (canned food - her teeth are bad), but has been eating less and less in the mornings. So I've slowly weaned her off her morning feeding, and the past week or so have only been feeding her at night. Same amount of food, just all at once instead of twice.

Again, this was only because she was eating less and less in the mornings. So basically, whatever portion she did not eat in the morning, I added it to her evening meal (so she would get enough to eat). It just slowly evolved to only one meal a day.

Could that be causing her digestive tract to be off? I'm so upset and I feel so bad for her!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think the vet is the best bet for an answer, they can run blood tests and figure out if if there is an infection causing this, or toxin (?) Lots of people treat their yards this time of year with fertilizers and other chemicals to kill grass, I looked out my window and saw several neighbors doing it, so it could be non-food related.

Ask your vet about probiotics, I've had gucci on them for several months now and they work fabulously well in keeping things normal.

Hope Tango feels better soon!

:grouphug:

Kara


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

It could be Giardia, which they can pick up anywhere that another dog who has it, has been. Our two got a case of it a couple of weeks ago (at least that's what we think it was). Runny poops with slime - ugh! - and accidents in the house. They just couldn't hold it in, poor things. After a few days they started to get better. But it's an excellent idea to take Tango to the vet as it could still be any number of other things. I'm not a vet, obviously, but I don't think it's the food.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My two have both had this, and it happens now and again. Something irritated the bowel (thus, the blood). I wouldn't be very concerned with just a bit of blood, although make an appt to see the vet anyway. It could be giardia-Mig had that, could be coccidia-Pixie had that. Could also be a large number of bacteria in the bowel, which the vet will prescribe flagyl and maybe suggest a bland chicken or ground beef and rice diet for a week or two. It happens-don't worry too much.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I wouldn't be concerned, as her energy levels and attitude are great. Normal, everything seems fine. So just a little case of the runs would not concern me.

It's the consistency, and the blood, that got me worried.

Thanks for the input, and I'll let you know what the vet said.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you using anything on her teeth? I'm pretty happy with the Petzlife I've had Pixie on.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

You can also try some canned pumpkin which helps with diarrhea. Just a spoonful. Not the pumpkin for pies which has spices already in it, just the plain pumpkin. But go to the vet to check out the cause. Best of luck!


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 16, 2010)

Scrappy developed something similar when we first brought him home. First he had runny stools then terrible smelling blobs of bloody mucus. The vet diagnosed ulcerative colitis which sounded scary but was cleared up easily with medication and a bland diet for a week.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I do not use anything on her teeth. They were in pretty bad shape when I rescued her six years ago. She's always been very sensitive about her mouth. I get her teeth cleaned twice a year, and with how sensitive she is, the vet said that is fine, not to worry about anything else.

We made the switch to soft food about this time last year. She had been on kibble up until then, but it was getting to be too difficult for her to eat.

She did go to daycare with the other dogs, but that was last Wednesday. Nobody else seems to be having any issues, so???

DH took her to the vet this morning. No word on the tests yet, but I will definitely keep everyone posted!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Hope the tests come back negative and it is just a little stomach upset. I have told this before. My mother got another little dashound and the older one had bloddy diarrhea for a few days. I thought she was dying, but it was just the stress of the new puppy. I am going traveling with Rosie and worried about her picking up fleas, now someone has mentioned Guardia--don't even know what that is.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i don't think it's the food, maybe bug. whatever it is keep us posted and i hope your pup gets better soon. i have used baby wipes on djangos bottom when he was sick and had the runs. they work great.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope Tango is doing better and the test come back okay. I've never had this problem with Cicero but I use to with my Pom. The minute it started I would start with rice and chicken and after a day or two she would be back to normal. My vet at that time thought it was stress that caused it with her.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, everything seems to be OK, according to the vet. Tests all came back negative, and apparently they tested for EVERYTHING. So it could have been....anything. Tango is on a diet of rice and chicken for the next 3-4 days, and if it doesn't clear up, we are to go back to the vet.

Thanks for the baby wipes suggestion, I'll definitely try that!

Everyone, thanks for your input. Dale, it might be stress. I had not even considered that. Laila, our large terrier, has been having a hard time adjusting since Lily got hit by the car and had to be put down a couple of months ago. Laila has good days and bad days, but she really stresses the other dogs out sometimes. She is young and very energetic. Tango is older and doesn't like to be disturbed. So when Laila (who weighs over 50 lbs) goes RLH-ing through the house like a hav (she learned this fun game from Bandit), it stresses Tango. 

Bandit loves it and encourages Laila by chasing her around. Which makes poor Tango even more stressed.... Fortunately I run a lot and take Laila with me. So she doesn't have the energy for this game often!

Thanks everyone for the replies and all of the advice. Hopefully this will just go away and we won't have to make another trip to the vet!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now, I'm thinking even more that it could be stress. Like human, sometimes when we get nervous it upsets our stomach and we need to be near a bathroom.  Have you ever tried Rescue Remedy for pets? It might help Tango...and even Laila when it seems a stressful time.

Now, the next problem could be after a few days of chicken and rice, Tango might decide home cooking is best. Yep, I've have that problem!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this sounds like what has been going around. In my house first Jasper got it (4 days after visiting a doggy day care) and then Cash got it (4 days after Jasper) -- both had diahrea bloody butts and had to be treated with flagyl and a little prepertation h and pre/probiotics. both had relapses. Neither looked like they felt bad...but at 2 or 3 or 4 in the morning first jasper woke us up to go out, and a week later Cash did the same thing. they also both kept getting the urge even though there was nothing left to push out... but they both kept trying which caused the blood. The vet gave us a very good tip, which was, once they went... stop them from just sitting in the position pushing, cause it irritates the bowel and could even cause the rectum to prolapse. Our vet thinks it is a virus, and she seems to think untreated it lasts 2 weeks. 

although she didn't think it was bacterial she gave us the antibiotic to avoid it becoming bacterial and to speed the healing. 

I hope tango feels better soon. 

Jasper is back to his normal meals, Cash is still on buffalo, rice and sweet potato.


----------

